#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Help!! MailMerge Adds hidden extra page

## petreli

Hi

I run a mailmerge with quite a few contacts to a 3 page template.

I have a word hidden in the header (word 2007) of the first page, so it enables us to split each letter for document count and spliting each individual 3 page letter.

However, on the very last page it adds a hidden (for want of a better word) page, so it looks like there is on extra page.

How do Im prevent the extra page been created?

----------


## petreli

Hi Got it resovled

I added a "Continous Page Break" to the last page of the word template.

Page Layout / Breaks / Continous Break

----------

